# [lm_sensors] problemy z odczytami

## sherszen

Witam,

Mam problem z ustawieniem sensorów zarówno pod Archem jak i pod Gentoo:

```
it8720-isa-0228

Adapter: ISA adapter

in0:         +0.99 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +4.08 V)   

in1:         +1.95 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +4.08 V)   

in2:         +3.31 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +4.08 V)   

in3:         +3.04 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +4.08 V)   

in4:         +3.12 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +4.08 V)   

in5:         +0.96 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +4.08 V)   

in6:         +3.30 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +4.08 V)   

in7:         +2.29 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +4.08 V)   

```

Te wartości są chyba brane z kosmosu. Czy ma ktoś może jakiś działający plik konfiguracyjny do tego sensora?

----------

## quosek

a co daje

```

sensors-detect

```

 ?

----------

## sherszen

```
> sudo sensors-detect                              11:42

# sensors-detect revision 5729 (2009-06-02 15:51:29 +0200)

# System: Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. GA-MA770-UD3

This program will help you determine which kernel modules you need

to load to use lm_sensors most effectively. It is generally safe

and recommended to accept the default answers to all questions,

unless you know what you're doing.

Some south bridges, CPUs or memory controllers contain embedded sensors.

Do you want to scan for them? This is totally safe. (YES/no): 

Silicon Integrated Systems SIS5595...                       No

VIA VT82C686 Integrated Sensors...                          No

VIA VT8231 Integrated Sensors...                            No

AMD K8 thermal sensors...                                   No

AMD K10 thermal sensors...                                  Success!

    (driver `to-be-written')

Intel Core family thermal sensor...                         No

Intel AMB FB-DIMM thermal sensor...                         No

VIA C7 thermal and voltage sensors...                       No

Some Super I/O chips contain embedded sensors. We have to write to

standard I/O ports to probe them. This is usually safe.

Do you want to scan for Super I/O sensors? (YES/no): 

Probing for Super-I/O at 0x2e/0x2f

Trying family `National Semiconductor'...                   No

Trying family `SMSC'...                                     No

Trying family `VIA/Winbond/Fintek'...                       No

Trying family `ITE'...                                      Yes

Found `ITE IT8720F Super IO Sensors'                        Success!

    (address 0x228, driver `it87')

Probing for Super-I/O at 0x4e/0x4f

Trying family `National Semiconductor'...                   No

Trying family `SMSC'...                                     No

Trying family `VIA/Winbond/Fintek'...                       No

Trying family `ITE'...                                      No

Some systems (mainly servers) implement IPMI, a set of common interfaces

through which system health data may be retrieved, amongst other things.

We first try to get the information from SMBIOS. If we don't find it

there, we have to read from arbitrary I/O ports to probe for such

interfaces. This is normally safe. Do you want to scan for IPMI

interfaces? (YES/no): 

Probing for `IPMI BMC KCS' at 0xca0...                      No

Probing for `IPMI BMC SMIC' at 0xca8...                     No

Some hardware monitoring chips are accessible through the ISA I/O ports.

We have to write to arbitrary I/O ports to probe them. This is usually

safe though. Yes, you do have ISA I/O ports even if you do not have any

ISA slots! Do you want to scan the ISA I/O ports? (yes/NO): 

Lastly, we can probe the I2C/SMBus adapters for connected hardware

monitoring devices. This is the most risky part, and while it works

reasonably well on most systems, it has been reported to cause trouble

on some systems.

Do you want to probe the I2C/SMBus adapters now? (YES/no): 

Using driver `i2c-piix4' for device 0000:00:14.0: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 SMBus

Module i2c-dev loaded successfully.

Next adapter: SMBus PIIX4 adapter at 0b00 (i2c-0)

Do you want to scan it? (yes/NO/selectively): 

Next adapter: NVIDIA i2c adapter  (i2c-1)

Do you want to scan it? (YES/no/selectively): 

Client found at address 0x49

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM75'...                No

Probing for `Dallas Semiconductor DS75'...                  No

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM77'...                No

Probing for `Dallas Semiconductor DS1621/DS1631'...         No

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM92'...                No

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM76'...                No

Probing for `Maxim MAX6633/MAX6634/MAX6635'...              No

Client found at address 0x50

Probing for `Analog Devices ADM1033'...                     No

Probing for `Analog Devices ADM1034'...                     No

Probing for `SPD EEPROM'...                                 No

Probing for `EDID EEPROM'...                                Yes

    (confidence 8, not a hardware monitoring chip)

Client found at address 0x51

Probing for `Analog Devices ADM1033'...                     No

Probing for `Analog Devices ADM1034'...                     No

Probing for `SPD EEPROM'...                                 No

Client found at address 0x52

Probing for `Analog Devices ADM1033'...                     No

Probing for `Analog Devices ADM1034'...                     No

Probing for `SPD EEPROM'...                                 No

Client found at address 0x53

Probing for `Analog Devices ADM1033'...                     No

Probing for `Analog Devices ADM1034'...                     No

Probing for `SPD EEPROM'...                                 No

Next adapter: NVIDIA i2c adapter  (i2c-2)

Do you want to scan it? (YES/no/selectively): 

Next adapter: NVIDIA i2c adapter  (i2c-3)

Do you want to scan it? (YES/no/selectively): 

Now follows a summary of the probes I have just done.

Just press ENTER to continue: 

Driver `it87':

  * ISA bus, address 0x228

    Chip `ITE IT8720F Super IO Sensors' (confidence: 9)

Driver `to-be-written':

  * Chip `AMD K10 thermal sensors' (confidence: 9)

Note: there is no driver for AMD K10 thermal sensors yet.

Check http://www.lm-sensors.org/wiki/Devices for updates.

Do you want to overwrite /etc/conf.d/lm_sensors? (YES/no): 

Copy prog/init/lm_sensors.init to /etc/rc.d/lm_sensors

for initialization at boot time.

You should now start the lm_sensors service to load the required

kernel modules.

Unloading i2c-dev... OK

```

----------

